# Best headlight bulbs



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Brightest - Philips X-treme Vision or Osram Nightbreaker.

Also search for how to upgrade your wiring harness.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

/thread


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

One thing to possibly consider is how difficult it is to replace lamps as the brighter ones tend to not last as long before needing replacement.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Green said:


> One thing to possibly consider is how difficult it is to replace lamps as the brighter ones tend to not last as long before needing replacement.


Yes! Went down this road with SilverStars in my old Civic. Bulb replacement required the hands of a small Asian child on the passenger side, plus they only last about 150 hours max.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Another option is the GE Nighthawk Platinum series. They can be purchased on Amazon and the H13's look IDENTICAL (Down to the engraved markings in the base) to the Phillips Xtreme Vision.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've used Silverstar, Silverstar Ultra, Silverstar ZXE, Phillips X-treme, and Nighthawk Platinum on various vehicles in the past few years. Right now, I have the ZXEs in my Cruze, the Nighthawk Platinums in my Jeep, and the X-tremes in my wive's van. Silverstars work well, but burn out in no time flat. Silverstar Ultra improves on the longevity of the original Silverstar. The Silverstar ZXE looks good on the car, but they say it is putting out less light because of the blue-tinted bulb. The Philips X-treme have been pretty good, but it's a tough comparison, since I only have them in my wife's van, so I can't tell if it's the better bulb or just the higher stance of the vehicle that I'm noticing the difference. The Nighthawk Platinum have been my favorite of all the ones I have tried, though. I think they will be the next bulb for my Cruze when the ZXEs bite the dust.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Philips Xtreme Vision (which supercedes the Xtreme Power) is the brightest and most precisely wound H13 lamp on the marker. Nothing touches it, and it seems to last quite a while to boot.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

And another vote for the Phillips', I've had the previous ones in previous vehicles, and the newer ones in the Cruze, they throw a better light.

I've had a couple blow on me after 18 months or so, but others, well, the cars have moved on, so 2+ years?

And I'm about to put them in my Mum's car - but it's a Mazda 2, that involves removing the lining from the wheel wells to get at the sockets...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In my Tahoe Silver-stars never lasted longer than a year max for me. The GE Nighthawks gave better light and two to three times the durability. 

Still on factory bulbs in my cruze and HIDs in my DTS.


----------



## rjchoops (Oct 15, 2013)

How are these bulbs during the day when they are on as day time running lights?


----------



## jmsanti (Feb 4, 2015)

Personally, I like the output of Phillips. Had the Osram on my previous car and I can say that they are good bulbs but not impressive.


----------

